# Yay! New York again this December



## skyscraper101 (Nov 1, 2007)

Just booked from 8th-14th. Any urbans around for a drink or three? I'm mainly going to do a bit of shopping in the Apple store and pick me up some DJ equipment on the cheap now its $2.08 to the pound!   

I've been a couple of time this year, so not bothered too much for tourism again. Mainly just hanging out with friends taking time off work. I am also currently looking for a Manhatten couch or room swap so i don't have to impose on my friends yet again - even though they'd always let me stay. It'd be good to get somewhere as a base, preferably in Manhatten.

So, apart from Craigslist New York, and Craigslist London looking for room swaps between London and New York - does anyone have any reccomendations on where else to look for a couch/bed or do a room swap with my place in Shep Bush?


----------



## rachamim18 (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah I am getting naled here on the exchange. Was 52 pesos per , now 43 and change. Big difference on wires. Damn, well it had to happen soemtime.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2007)

We'll be there! Might even be an Offline night.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 2, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> We'll be there! Might even be an Offline night.



Hurrah! Even better!! What's this about an Offline? Where/when? Details!!


----------



## MikeMcc (Nov 3, 2007)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> Hurrah! Even better!! What's this about an Offline? Where/when? Details!!


I'm going to be just down the road in New Jersey for the first two weeks of December.


----------



## D (Nov 4, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> We'll be there! Might even be an Offline night.



Yeah, dude, you'd better not make it between the 11th and the 15th.  Because I can't teleport back from Miami Beach just to support your ass (and flirt with people and dance around like a maniac - that's what one does at Offlines, no?  ).


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2007)

Offline confirmed! Dec 8th, Boulevard Tavern, 579 Meeker Ave, Greenpoint, Brooklyn, NYC.

Still trying to find out if I can sort out some live acts.


----------



## D (Nov 9, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Offline confirmed! Dec 8th, Boulevard Tavern, 579 Meeker Ave, Greenpoint, Brooklyn, NYC.
> 
> Still trying to find out if I can sort out some live acts.



I'll be there.  Let me know if you want help on the live acts front.  I have some ideas!


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2007)

D said:
			
		

> I'll be there.  Let me know if you want help on the live acts front.  I have some ideas!


Cool. I'm trying to get Jessica Delfino again because she's brilliant, but I need to check what the PA situation is there. 

As soon as it's confirmed they've got a basic mixer set up, I'll give you as shout (or I might see if I can hire in something to make the whole venture _really_ loss making if they haven't got any gear)


----------



## mhendo (Nov 10, 2007)

Shit! One week too early.

I'm going to be in town from the 16th to the 23rd, and would have loved to meet some of the Urban crowd.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 12, 2007)

8th December! Thats the day I get into New York! Gonna be knackered from the flight though!


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2007)

D said:
			
		

> I'll be there.  Let me know if you want help on the live acts front.  I have some ideas!


PM sent!


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2007)

New York's covered in snow right now and Central Park looks beautiful.


----------



## D (Dec 3, 2007)

care to revise Mr. Soggy-and-pulling-an-it's-gross-and-wet-outside-Face?

rain, rain, rain


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 4, 2007)

Ooo..Snow! Yay! 

I'll be there on Saturday but still unsure if I can get down to Brooklyn for offline. Will do my best.

I've also been invited to the Law & Order Christmas party  Decisions decisions.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 5, 2007)

Gah... the Hatton v Mayweather fight!!!!

Now I have to decide between three things on Saturday. I can't miss this. Is it possible to do both perhaps? It would mean getting from Spanish Harlem to Meeker Av, Brooklyn as soon as its finished.

How much would a cab be do you think?


----------



## D (Dec 5, 2007)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> ]
> How much would a cab be do you think?



Min $30 plus tip, that's my guesstimate.  Also, I'm not sure what end of Greenpoint this place is in - if it's close to LIC (north end) then you can take the midtown tunnel (which might be fine on a Sat night or might not...dunno), if it's the south end, then you should take the Wburg bridge, I guess.  

...


----------

